# Master Heater-Gotta Love Chinese Quality



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

My free OLD torpedo heater finally gave me more issues than I could deal with so I went and bought a new Master radiant heater. 70K BTU. Cost me just shy of $300 which I thought was plenty. Have used it for 3 months and sometimes it wouldn't ignite on the first try. Other times when it was very cold it wouldn't start at all. I had to use the old heater to heat the new heater, so it would work..... Finally threw it in the truck to take to a buddy's shop to heat while we painted. Stupid thing wouldn't work at all. Took it to the service center since it is under warranty. Igniter is shot. Doesn't work at all. Gasket as end of combustion chamber disintegrated and allows air to leak in, messing with the mixture. How does a 3 month old gasket disintegrate into nothing?? Tech said he has seen it a couple times before?? Thought maybe there was a bad batch of gaskets?? Chinese can't even make a gasket!!! Good grief!


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Tell me about it. I bought a Master torpedoe heater in 2013 that uses LP gas. I had to thaw out the house plumbing. Brand new outa the box, it wouldn't stay lit. Had to hold the knob in on pilot to keep it running. Kept dickin with it and finally got it to stay lit. Acted the same way this past winter.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure how or why, but I have several discount tool places calling me wanting to make this great deal on stuff, I let em babble about something for about five minutes or so just to get their hopes up then I ask where it's made and tell them I won't buy no chinese crap, if they hem and haw I hang up, if they don't know I hang up.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Makes you sick, don't it? The crap coming out of China is disgraceful.

Heres some good news:

Theres a company thats been making tools in PA, USA for over 100 years!! Still chugging along.

You can buy them at big box stores for your convenience.

Next time you need hand tools, check them out. Their pliers are excellent.

http://www.channellockproducts.com/


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Channellock makes good stuff.

I buy a lot online and sometimes its hard to compare products. Nothing pisses me off more than buying the higher price option just to find out it was the cheap option with a different label or box...


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Makes you sick, don't it? The crap coming out of China is disgraceful.
> 
> Heres some good news:
> 
> ...


I agree with you about Channel Lock pliers, they are the best. I work in industrial field as machine repairmen and my father worked as electrician for fourty years and we use these tools everyday. The only tools he would carry on him was channel locks, a crescent wrench and two screwdrivers. If he couldn't fix it with those four tools it was really broke. Everyone to this day still talks about him and those dang channel locks.


----------

